# A little late notice, but wth



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

For those of you looking for something fun to do tonight in Richmond, Legends Brewing is having their anniversary party from 6 til midnight. Yours truly will be bartending from 10-12, smoking cigars and drinking beer up until then. tickets at the door include a buffet dinner and some beer. It is cigar friendly!

Cheers!
George


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

altbier said:


> For those of you looking for something fun to do tonight in Richmond, Legends Brewing is having their anniversary party from 6 til midnight. Yours truly will be bartending from 10-12, smoking cigars and drinking beer up until then. tickets at the door include a buffet dinner and some beer. It is cigar friendly!
> 
> Cheers!
> George


Dang it George the wifes working and I'm babysitting.....
:bx


----------

